# I thought our gas tanks were 13.2 gal??



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Because I just put 13.44 gallons in my 98 200sx se.....


I was like, way on empty though... suprised I made it. 362 miles on that tank, with about 2/3hwy, 1/3cty


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Brochure I have says....13.2

Man....you we're really runnin' one fumes.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

damn....this thread is depressing me...i just got 294 miles on my tank. i had been thinking i had a 10 gallon tank, even then it's not great gas mileage


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

dont worry i usually get the 290 mark or this past summer i got 404 once and last week i got 360 something.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

And I only thought I was the only one having poor gas mileage with my 200sx SE-R. I posted a similar thread on the sr20deforum, check it out.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36498


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Rated gas tank size is the tank itself, it's claimed that most cars can get anywhere from half a gallon to a full gallon in the neck and tube that you pour the gas into, that's probably why you got 13.44, heh.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

I usually get around 250... because once that light comes on I have no idea how much gas I have left.... and then I fill up and it's only 11 gallons or so.. but now that I know you guys are running around 300 miles or so I feel a little better..


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

97PocketRocket said:


> *Rated gas tank size is the tank itself, it's claimed that most cars can get anywhere from half a gallon to a full gallon in the neck and tube that you pour the gas into, that's probably why you got 13.44, heh. *


I got 18.8 gallons out of a rental grand prix's 17.1 gallon tank in december while in socal. Beat that!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

a good girlfriend of mine bought a spec-v, and the manual that came with her car said that her tank was 13.2, and the light comes on at 11.2. I use that as a measure for mine, so if my light comes on at 260 miles I estimate I'm getting about 25 mpg, then wait about 40-50 more miles till I get gas (I am anal about being as close to empty as possible...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *a good girlfriend of mine bought a spec-v, and the manual that came with her car said that her tank was 13.2, and the light comes on at 11.2. I use that as a measure for mine, so if my light comes on at 260 miles I estimate I'm getting about 25 mpg, then wait about 40-50 more miles till I get gas (I am anal about being as close to empty as possible...) *


That's not an accurate measure. I don't know for sure but the fuel pickup could be in different locations. Just because her light comes on at 11.2 doesn't mean that's where your light will come on. B13's actually have a problem of not coming on at all! That would suck. And estimating that your light comes on at 11.2 doesn't automatically mean that you are getting 25MPG. The best way (and it's *REAL* simple) to figure gas mileage is to write it down and keep track of it. Mileage, difference, and number of gallons filled and you can easily do the math


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

02 ALMERA said:


> *I got 18.8 gallons out of a rental grand prix's 17.1 gallon tank in december while in socal. Beat that!  *


I had a 71 Chevy Impala for a while (Land Yacht but wow...350's feel like small jet engines), had what according to the manual was, if I remember right, 27 gallon tank...during the gulf war with high gas prices...the cheap stuff cost me nearly $35 US to fill it to full, lol. And that with a 9 mpg figure too....I worked to drive and drive to work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

97PocketRocket said:


> *I had a 71 Chevy Impala for a while (Land Yacht but wow...350's feel like small jet engines), had what according to the manual was, if I remember right, 27 gallon tank...during the gulf war with high gas prices...the cheap stuff cost me nearly $35 US to fill it to full, lol. And that with a 9 mpg figure too....I worked to drive and drive to work. *


I rented a Durango over the weekend and from about 1/4 tank, it took over $35 to fill it... ack! And that only gave me another 300 miles. Glad I can go a *LOT* further for $35 with my car!


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

I thought i had a 12 gallon tank and i hardley ever get more than that into the tank so that would lead me to belive that the light does come on a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGG time before 13.2. I know ive gone at least 25 miles with the light on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

johnnykomac said:


> *I thought i had a 12 gallon tank and i hardley ever get more than that into the tank so that would lead me to belive that the light does come on a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGG time before 13.2. I know ive gone at least 25 miles with the light on! *


Everyone always claims that you can drive 30-60 miles with the light on. Personally, I wouldn't recommend it though. You could be sucking up fuel deposits/minerals into your engine and that's not good! Or condensation from the summertime and that would be equally bad. That Grand Prix I reference above had the light on and myself and one other person pushed the car around a track for 2 half hour sessions of about a 1.1 mile track (figuring about 60MPH average so 30 miles per session) and then drove it to the gas station. So... that car had 70+ miles on it with the light on before we refilled it. In retrospect maybe we should've waited for the car to run dry... it was a rental; who cares?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

where do you guys go to store pictures.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Also driving on empty will do havac on your fuel filter, just remember that next time when driving on or close to E.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> *Also driving on empty will do havac on your fuel filter, just remember that next time when driving on or close to E. *


yup, you dont want the fuel pump to be sucking air while on "E" with the gas flowing all around the bottom of the tank


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

I've driven my car for 2 days around town while the light was burning bright, (couldn't help it gas costs $ and if your broke you cant help but milk every last drop. lol) 

my gas milage sucks horribly, I get about 240-260(on good days) from full till the fuel light comes on.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Filled up my tank tonight and got 254 on the last trip mileages. So I avg 25.4 since my last fill-up on 65% hwy/ 35% city driving. Also, I filled up with the line exactly on E and it came out to 10 gallons. Did all this without having the light come on me. So I think it'll be more capacity-wise with the light on, maybe .5 to 1 gallon more. Coz I'm pretty sure our cars don't come with the 13.2 gallon tank Nissan said we have. I also added a fuel injection cleaner in my tank before I filled up, lets see if it helps me get better gas mileage.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

about what should a 1.6 in a b14 four door get anyway? ever since i owned the car it seems like it sucks gas like a v8. no joke it seemed like the needle move from half a tank to a quarter of a tank just driving to school and back for 2 days. (about 15 miles) I might need to learn how to get off the petal with these damn gas prices and shit.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> *about what should a 1.6 in a b14 four door get anyway?*


The 1.6 b14's are supposed to avg btwn 29-39 mpg. Those numbers are from a Nissan Sentra brochure I have. Well considering that there is mileage on your car, you probably can look at 25-35 mpg.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

1995 sentra gxe 5spd, i used to drive alot on open roads with few stops and was getting roughly 330ish miles per tank, but now i stopped driving that much and only drive to school and wherever neccessary, and im seeing about 220 miles per tank (equals about 20.5 miles per gallon). Granted i usually go WOT when i accellerate until i reach the speed limit, and i like to downshift and engine brake when i need to come to a stop.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I used to beat my 98 Sentra XE 5 spd,and got no worse than 30mpg in stop and go and as good as 32 with A/C on.The person I just bought my 95 Sentra GXE auto said she got 33mpg with 68k on it,and my dad claimed to get 45mpg(!!) from his B13.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, I have a '95 Sentra GLE with Auto and I can get anywhere between 28-31 in the city and a little better than that in the summer. In the summer, I may surpass 38 mpg in the highway. And, by the way, I know my measurements are accurate. (Top it off, reset odometer, burn gas, top it off again, record the no. of miles and divide by the number of gallons.) I have not made any modifications to my car and other than replace the spark plugs, the car has never been tuned up. If you're flooring it all the time, you should not expect more than 25 mpg. Give it some love and it will love you back...

Rey


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

damn i'm only getting 230-240 mile to a tank.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, but I've figured out (by monitoring my driving style vs. how big my tank is) how to get down to the last 1/2-1/4 gallon EVERY time... so I get like 310-32x for every FULL tank, I mean like completely empty ...


----------

